# Check Your Excitel Usage !!!



## dexer (Nov 29, 2017)

I am very keen to know my broadband usage .
Excitel Broadband used to have this feature.
But now we can only see the usage of multiple sessions and can calculate the monthly usage .
So I decided to write a program to automate this
First I decided to use DOM parser for the web page but Excitel uses angularjs for their development enviroment which is very difficult to parse.
Being a Java lover
I decided to write a java code for this.

Perquisite :-
1. Basic knowledge of cmd or any Java IDE
2. Java must be installed onto your system

Steps to check your monthly usage :-
1.  Login into myexcitel
2.  Go into Sessions
3.  Select the month
4.  Select all the entries and copy-paste it into a notepad(.txt) file
5.  Download the java program file using the link below
6.  Compile the Excitel.java
     6.1  open cmd
     6.2  navigate to the folder using cd command
     6.3  Compile
      javac Excitel.java
7.  Execute 
     java Excitel path-to-file-with-extension

Link to the file  bit.ly/excitelusage


----------

